# Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (30x) Update



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2019)

​


----------



## Padderson (30 Sep. 2019)

*AW: Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (3x)*

hübsch hübsch:thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2019)

*AW: Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (3x)*

Wie süß. Danke für Kaia.


----------



## gugolplex (3 Okt. 2019)

*AW: Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (3x)*

:thx: Sexy! love2 Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Okt. 2019)

*AW: Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (3x)*

Update: + 27x HQ!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2019)

*AW: Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (3x)*

Klasse Update :thx: dir


----------



## stuftuf (6 Okt. 2019)

*AW: Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (3x)*

echt süß!


----------



## lifetec (6 Okt. 2019)

*AW: Kaia Gerber - "nip slip" - "Rampwalk at Valentino Fashion Show in Paris" 28.09.2019 (3x)*

ob das wohl absicht war?


----------



## skandy (7 Okt. 2019)

Vielen Dank für Kaia! :thumbup:


----------



## svinho (10 Okt. 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------



## feschmerbub (8 Nov. 2019)

Einfach nur wow....egal wo und wie...danke dafür


----------



## Thomas111 (8 Nov. 2019)

Man sollte mal auf eine Modenschau gehen.....
DANKE!!!!


----------



## wizzard747 (9 Nov. 2019)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## PaulsGT (11 Nov. 2019)

Thanks for all the pics of Kaia!!


----------

